# Your First MAC & Can't Live Without MAC



## MAChostage (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi, everyone,

Here's a multi-part question for you:


What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star? 
For me:

L/s in "Underworld". Yes, it got me hooked! 
Chestnut l/l


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 17, 2006)

beauty marked and cranberry e/s and flamable paint were my first purchases. All on the same day and I thought I spent a fortune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny now because I routinely sped over $100 a visit to MAC

My cant live with out item would have to be dreamy lipglass.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 17, 2006)

my first purchase was a quad with Shroom, Juxt, Nocturnelle, and Grey Stone. my mom got it for me and thought I was nuts and made me pay her back ha.

can't live without my Blitz & Glitz fluidline (and my 208 brush to apply it!)


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 17, 2006)

1. The Blu-Noir e/s was the firt MAC item I bought (I wanted to do a smokey-eye makeup with a dark blue, instead of the usual black). 
But it's not that one that made me addicted: it's definitely the Smolder + Teddy eye-khôls and Humid e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2. Can't live without the eye-khôls and Blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 17, 2006)

1) My first I think was Shitaki lipstick.I guess it got me hooked because  even though I hated the color (we didn't have a counter here so I bought it blindly online) I loved the texture.

2) There are quite a few I can't live without, but my current fave is Blot Powder.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 17, 2006)

Smolder and Carbon e/s first purchases and damn yes got me hooked!!

cant live without the smolder khol


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 17, 2006)

My first MAC purchase was the Holiday 2003 Pink Palette, which I still have.

The "can't live without" items are the fluidlines. I am in love with every single color they have.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 17, 2006)

Beauty marked e/s 
OverGrown e/s
Swimming e/s

I can live without:
Strobe Cream 
 187 brush
MAC Brow Pencil in 'Spiked"


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jul 17, 2006)

First Mac: Shimmermoss e/s
Must-Have: Lovely Lily pigment


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 17, 2006)

What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked? 
My first purchases were Nylon, and Trax eyeshadows.  I must admit I did like them a lot but they didn't get me hooked.  Mine was a slow growing addiction.

Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star?

I love my Gold dusk pigment, and Stud eyebrow pencil


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2006)

My first MAC was Expensive Pink Eyeshadow, and I still love it.
My can't live without MAC would be Vanilla pigment!


----------



## ninabruja (Jul 17, 2006)

1) jewel blue e/s
2) prrr l/g and blacktrack f/l!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 17, 2006)

-four eyeshadows (cranberry, greensmoke, intoxicate, tempting) which reeled me in for more...e/s have to be my fav. MAC product!
-studio fix (ha, i know there are haters!), the 187 brush, and carbon e/s


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 17, 2006)

my first MAC - Cosmo lipstick and I adore it!

MAC I can't live without - it changes, but currently it's my Perverted Pearl Quad (I recently got this on ebay) - it is perfect for creating smoky eyes and the colors look awesome with my cool tones skin. I adore it!


----------



## merleskaya (Jul 17, 2006)

1) Media lipstick
2) Quartz lip pencil--my own lipcolor evened out and perfected

merleskaya


----------



## Cdjax (Jul 17, 2006)

-First purchase was Sheena Lip Lacquer and StudioFix, but my second purchase (Lust Lipglass) got me hooked.
-Cant live with out it product is probably Pink Bronze Pigment


----------



## siam84 (Jul 17, 2006)

*My first MAC purchase...*

Was Select Sheer Loose in NW25 and Harmony Blush...
Now I am truly addicted!

I cannot live without my Studio Fix Moisturizer or my loose powder!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 17, 2006)

the first thing I bought was marrekesh ls (1993),and it was completely wrong for me, but i loved how unique it was. 

I was hooked by clear lipglass and silver dusk loose powder.

later my holy grails became chai lg,spite lg,plum liner,verve ls...these got me through the 90's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my current faves are :

delphic fluidline,paints and shadesticks as bases for eyeshadows, studiofix fluid,and lustre glasses.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 17, 2006)

First items were:
Suishi Flower and Electric Eel eyeshadows...I saw some girl do an amazing look with them, so I *had* to have them...been hooked since..

And, can't live without:
the 187 brush..honestly, if I could save only one make up item from a fire, it'd be that..


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 17, 2006)

What product was your first MAC purchase? Technically, clear lipglass and nail polish, but that had been something that I had been buying (or mom would buy) since I was 13/14. 

Aside from that, it was Expensive Pink, Knight Divine, Sumblime Nature Pain (she said that I'd look like a crack whore by the end of the night without it...that is when I learned the meaning of a base) , a 239, and Engraved power point. Yeah, it was a lot, but I was going out and wanted a smokey look to match my cute outfit. So I bought everything the MA recommended.  

Was this the one that got you hooked? 
Yeah, basically. I really really loved the power point, but I got even more addicted after I bought Beaux. 

Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star?
Beaux L/g. It's super sexy and can be worn to a club or just to school.

Twinks, it's great for when I'm in a rush because it looks good just swiped on alone.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Hi, everyone,

Here's a multi-part question for you:


What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star? 
For me:

L/s in "Underworld". Yes, it got me hooked! 
Chestnut l/l 
_

 
1. purple haze eye shadow and nico lipglass. it bought it because it matched my hair at the time.(2001) it didn't start my mac craze. my obsession is fairly new, as of a few months ago when i realized that the make-up i owned was shitty and what i could do with better make-up. the item that got me hooked was my stud brow pencil.

2. lovin' it light see thru lip stain and clear lipglass.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 17, 2006)

first item that got me hooked is fairylite pigment. i love it. its great!

and the item(s) i cant live without are dress to kiss irridescent pressed powder & my msf's. i love them!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 17, 2006)

my first items from mac were Slick CCB, Riot eyeshadow which is now discontinued, Lucid l/s which is also discontinued and Cork liner.

my cant live without has to be....Instant Gold lustreglass.


----------



## HappyHannah (Jul 17, 2006)

My first Mac purchase was Lustreleaf & Goldbit eyeshadows. Did those hook me? No since both of those are Lustre formulas I wasn't to impressed with the gritty texture. But when I heard of the other kinds of e/s formulas I went back to the counter and fell in love and I think that was when I bought Humid and Sumptuous Olive.

My can't live with out item, hmm it would have to be the Studio Finish Concealer (love the SPF 35 in it). The runners up are Sunnydaze pigment, Blushbaby Sheertone Blush, & the 187.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 17, 2006)

my 1st mac purchase was a lipstick and it was so long ago that i cant remember the name.
i couldn't live without my hyper real foundation!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 17, 2006)

My first mac purchase was trax e/s and beauty marked e/s.  From there i spirreld down the road to broke central......

My must have's are my melon piggie and love nectar l/g


----------



## joraye (Jul 17, 2006)

1) First MAC was Studio Fix NW25, 187 brush, engraved powerpoint, studio fix lotion, arena e/s, goldmine e/s, and nymphette l/g.

2) can't live without blitz & glitz and my 209/266 brushes (sorry, I know that was three....but fluidline really does nothing without a brush!)


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

*1st purchase:*

Dovefeather e/s

*Can't live w/o:*

Vanilla pigment
Blitz & Glitz fluidline
and most recently... Sunnydaze pigment

Sorry, I can't choose just 1!


----------



## calbear (Jul 18, 2006)

My first products were chestunut & currant lipliner  & diva, x-s and photo lipsticks.

my can't live withouts are chestnut & nightmoth as well as clear lipglass


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 18, 2006)

First Products: Pink Venus, Sweet Lust, Honesty and Retrospeck (I guess I really liked the look of the lustres lol)

Can't Live Without: 187 Brush, Beigeing s/s, Prep & Prime Lip and Mascara


----------



## zombie_candy (Jul 18, 2006)

1) First purchase: Lip Laquer in Varneesh and lip liner in Spice
2) Got me hooked: goldmine and amberlights e/s
3) Can't live without: my studio fix fluid ! but a MSF will be that soon


----------



## COWTOWNMOM (Jul 18, 2006)

My first was Studio Fix, did get me hooked, but not my can't live without.

Can't live without, Naked Lunch e/s, this is my all time fav!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2006)

My first MAC items was spice lip liner & a really light beige shimmery lipstick (but I cannot remember the name).  

Right now I am really into the Gold Dusk Pigment & Smolder Eye Kohl.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 18, 2006)

i first got electric eel e/s....and i was oh so hooked instantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't live without pink opal pigment! its just SO gorgeous


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 18, 2006)

This is fun!  Thanks for all your responses thus far!


----------



## Salynn (Jul 18, 2006)

My first MAC : Viva Glam V l/s
Can't live without: Prep+prime base. 187 Brush.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 18, 2006)

My first MAC purchase occurred when I ordered "Frankly Scarlet" powder blush online.
I was looking for red blush, and no other line seemed to offer it. The price seemed outrageous to me(I'd always been a drugstore shopper) but I splurged and never looked back!
Next I bought a couple of Lipglasses. Then I went for "Fuchsia" pigment, and that's the one that got me hooked!
I'm in a lipstick phase right now; earlier this year it was blush.
My can't-live-without is a toss-up between "Snowgirl" Lipglass and "Silver Ring" eyeshadow.
What do you all think makes these products so magical?


----------



## Pascal (Jul 18, 2006)

Lucky Green eye shadow was my first MAC product, and I can't live without KID eye shadow


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 
_What do you all think makes these products so magical?_

 
Good question, LOL!  I certainly wish I knew but, I'll tell you what, there is something about MAC and the anticipation and excitement that I get from seeing and using the products that I have *never* experienced with any other line.  And I've never heard people so drawn and addicted to any of the other lines like we MACaholics are!  _It's really kind of scary..._


----------



## greenkiwi (Jul 19, 2006)

First - Seedy Pearl and Jest

Cant live without - shroom, MSFs, fluid liners and Maidenchant blushcreme

what got me hooked- all the e/s choices. and the super nice M/A at my old counter. She made it fun


----------



## macgirl1979 (May 30, 2008)

My first purchase from MAC was Oh Baby Lip glass, chestnut lip liner, and clear lipglass.

My can't live without is NC45 loose powder.


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## Labonte (May 30, 2008)

My first purchases were Myth lipstick, Carbon eyeshadow, Select SPF 15 foundation, and Blacktrack fluidline
I can't live without Naked Lunch eyeshadow and Dipdown fluidline


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 30, 2008)

My first purchase was the lipglass petites set from Holiday '02. What really got me hooked was the Eyesx11 palette I ordered after it was sold out at the counter.

I can't live without Smolder Eye Kohl, Jest and Mulch e/s. Sorry can't pick just one!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2008)

My first mac purchase was little vi lipglass and it did indeed get me hooked one mac!

Now my 'can't live without' products are - woodwinked e/s, gleam e/s, lollipop loving lipstick and teal pigment. 

yes i know... i have lots of can't live withouts!!


----------



## panda0410 (May 30, 2008)

first purchase - pigments, there were a few!

Thing I cant live without - Green frost pigment, if I had to part with all but one this would be the only one I kept!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

My first was Juxt E/S. Yes I fell in love with MAC instantly! 

My "can't live without it" MAC is my Tan Pigment... I love that one more than anything!


----------



## KikiB (May 31, 2008)

My first was Aquadisiac e/s. It was not what really hooked me, in fact you can say I didn't get hooked for almost a year. I had some eyeshadows but if I bought makeup, it was mainly Lancome, Urban Decay, or wherever the GWP was. What really got me hooked was going into a freestanding one day and asking about pigments and the girl did a look on me with them. That and Fafi (not the Fafi collection itself, since I hated most of it, but the packaging) were what really suckered me in.

As for my can't live withouts...Northern Lights and Glissage MSF's, Port Red l/s, Crystal Avalanche e/s, Belightful IPP, Beautiful Iris e/s, and Helium pigment. That's just a small list.


----------



## PixieVM (May 31, 2008)

My first MAC was Oh baby l/g, Studio Fix powder foundation, and clear l/g (I was addicted!)

My can't live without items are ebony e/l, studio fix powder, and vanilla piggie


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 31, 2008)

My first MAC purchases were blacktrack fluidline, ether mes, vanilla pigment, beauty marked e/s, tenderling blush and engraved powerpoint.

My must haves are blacktrack fluidline, tender baby tendertone, vanilla pigment, entremauve pigment and moonflower e/s


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

My very first product was Pop Mode l/g, Pinch O' Peach blush, Goldbit e/s and studio fix powder.  I can't remember in which order though.  None of those got me hooked.  I didn't start getting into Mac until xmas 2006 when I bought a palette with Woodwinked and Nocturnelle.  I fell in love with Woodwinked.  It is still one of my favourites.  What really got me completely addicted was Barbie collection.  

I can't live without... Stereo Rose MSF, Mothbrown, Signed, Sealed e/s, Fix+, Mineralize Satinfinish, Lightscapade MSF, Peachykeen blush, Gaily s/s, and Feline k/p.


----------



## jardinaires (May 31, 2008)

first purchase was phone number eye kohl. i still use this product a lot and have re-purchased it since i used up my first pencil. i kept the cap and the little stump of unused product, and the packaging, etc just as a memento of my first purchase seeing as it did get me hooked..

the products i can't live without, probably my lip conditioner stick and studio tech foundation. 

some runners up would be blacktrack fluidline, fibre rich mascara, melba powder blush, and lingering eyebrow pencil.


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 31, 2008)

first mac product was gleam e/s, the brush (cant remeber the number) to put e/s on, and print e/s 

cant live without my shroom e/s, taupographic shadestick, and print e/s XD


----------



## Karen_B (May 31, 2008)

I think my first purchase was in 2001 or 2002, I bought Yogurt e/s, Coffee eyepencil and Lust lipglass. But I didn't get hooked until 2007, because I wasn't really into makeup before then.
My must-have MAC item would be Painterly paint pot, it is such a great base.


----------



## ApropoMakeup (May 31, 2008)

i 1st time bought several e/s by MAC actually it was mum's present for my birthday, and yes, i was hooked for sure - i never knew there could be e/s like tht - i realized i now have nothing to do with e/s - no blending - they blend themselves)))

and what i love most in MAC is (so hard to choose, i love everything) - i guess NOW it's mac highlighter rare and refined - i LOVE it. especially now.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 4, 2008)

*What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked?*

My first product was a quad Swimming, Electric Eel, Chrome Yellow and Orange eyeshadows. It actually was definately what got me hooked! The colors were so vibrant and very easy to pick up! Even with a $10.50 (pan shadows) price tag, I was hooked, (as was my wallet)! 

*Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star?

*My one MAC item.....hmmmmm.....that would have to be Select Moisture Cover concealer.......or my Lu Be Lu lipgelee.......or my 239 Brush.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 4, 2008)

My first Mac purchase was Humid and this really pretty burgundy color, I have no idea what it was now. No they didn't get me hooked, it was a while afterwards and I don't remember exactly what it was.

I don't have a can't live without item but my favorite so far is starlet kiss lipglass, I don't have that much to choose from yet.


----------



## josieisawesome (Jun 4, 2008)

I honestly don't remember what my first MAC purchase was.  My big sister is a MUA for them so I've always been given her left over gratis since I was like a fetus. 

1. I do remember rockin' some clear lip glass as early as the 6th grade. 
2. It's a tie.  Soba eyeshadow and NC-35 studiofix concealer (to hide circles after studying and/or partying)


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 4, 2008)

My first was Spice liner sometime in the late-ish 90s, can't live without Blacktrack, Shroom & the sadly DC'd Test Pattern lipliner.


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it was Steamy and Swish e/s but no wait that wasn't the first...actually I don't remember...probably an eyeshadow though?? 

Can't live without my blot powder or blacktrack fluidline.


----------



## rbella (Jun 4, 2008)

My first purchase that got me hooked was brule. 

The product I can't live without is brule!!!!


----------



## bgajon (Jun 5, 2008)

First Purchase: 266 brush (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), cork e/s and Studio Fix. It wasn't love at first use, in fact Studio Fix made me brake out like hell. I didn't buy MAC again until January of this year (so I didn't repurchase in like 7 years) and in just these few months I've gotten to the degree of MAC addict and also almost broke.

Products I can't live without: Brow Set, Viva Glam V lipglass, nanogold eye shadow (should've gotten a back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 219, 266 and skunk brush, powerpoint eyeliners, bare study p/p.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was in the mid-90s and it was a Spice lip pencil.  I saw my "cool" older cousin use Spice lip liner with a tanarama type lipstick (you know the dark liner with a light lipstick) and I thought that was the best thing ever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It wasn't enough to get me hooked as I realized that look was not for me so during high school I saw a friend use a MAC Old Gold pigment and from then on I was hooked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My can't live without products from MAC are Studio Fix Fluid, 187 brush, and nightfish fluidliner.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 5, 2008)

My very first mac was bought in 2003, it was a concealer and coffee kohl, and a few years later i bought sketch e/s and overgrown e/s, but i haven't been properly hooked until now! it the piggies that do it for me! lol!

I haven't found a can't live without product yet, but the sugarimmed dazzleglass is close to being one.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 5, 2008)

My first, back in 2001 was Spice lipliner!  I'm so over it now!
Then it was Syrup which I still have (somewhere)...

Cant live without MAC - full stop.  Esp all my brushes, Boot Black kohl, SFF and SF and select concealer.  Oh and Hug Me/Patisserie l/s...


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

My first MAC purchase ever was Carbon.

...And it's also my can't live without MAC product!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 5, 2008)

*First mac product(s):* the year was early 2004, and the products were rule and melon pigment. 

chrome yellow, corn shadestick, golden lemon pigment and aquadisiac were soon to follow...as in...a couple days after hahaha. and so the addiction began!

*Can't live without:* blot loose powder, amber lights and tendertones; we're in love.


----------



## jbid (Jun 8, 2008)

i first purchased indigo eye pencil, so there jade and bordeauxline powerpoint eye pencils... i was "just-an-eyeliner-is-more-than-enough" girl back then... (a year ago!)
then i got hooked when i returned my royal assets metallic eyes (which i regret now that i do a LOT of make up!) and got humid, shimmermoss and tempting in return. 
now, i can't live without my shadesticks (especially taupographic) and my shroom e/s.


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 9, 2008)

first MAC: Living Pink e/s (I really needed something for Prom that was gonna last)

Can't Live WITHOUT: How has no one said *Fix+*?!?


----------



## cyanidewine (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine was swimming, parfait amour, freshwater and beauty marked.

I was disappointed in parfait amour, but it was beauty marked that got me hooked and I HAVE to have it almost everyday


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

First - Oh Baby and Coppertone blush, hooked by Honey lust e/s and Cosmo lippie


----------



## Ruffage (Jun 13, 2008)

1) Amberlights eyeshadow.  The one that got me hooked.  Funny thing is I don't use it much.
2) Not so much "can't live without", but the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator is a real star.  The Tendertones in Honey Bare, Sweet Tooth and Take a Hint and also Light Flush MSF are pretty darn nice.


----------



## pat (Jun 13, 2008)

1.  Honestly and Trax (bleh) e/s and my beloved 242 brush.

2.  I really can't live without their brushes.  Their brushes make or break your mu application. haha


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 13, 2008)

The first things i purchased where Swish and Sinnamon.  I was 17 at the time.  I didnt get hooked right away... I thought it was OUTRAGEOUS paying almost $40 for 2 pieces of makeup.... I only bought a few things every now and again till about 2 summers ago when I bought samples of the She Shines pigments off ebay.  After trying pigments I was hooked!!! I just wish I had bought full jars of those ones.. I loved them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My cant live without items are my 187 brush, blacktrack or blitz and glitz fluidlines, C-thru lipglass


----------



## DivineFemme (Jun 13, 2008)

My first purchases were from Fafi- Strawbaby, High Top (which I later swapped), Squeeze It, Cult Fave. 

What I can't live without is MSF Natural, Studio Finish concelear, Ultra-Elegant Slimshine, and Taupe and 4N l/s!


----------



## pat (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DivineFemme* 

 
_...Ultra-Elegant Slimshine..._

 
I'm with you on that DivineFemme!  I JUST discovered this only a week ago, and I LOVE this color!  It's the perfect neutral/pink ls!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 14, 2008)

1)studio tech which i bought last december,it covers up redness so well!
2)havent really got a cant live withoutas my collection is pretty tiny but i do love my 217 brush its a great all rounder


----------



## couturesista (Jun 14, 2008)

I was turned on to MAC by my FAB friend Twan, he gave me a gift card for my 22 bday, 6 yrs and  thousands of  dollars later, I'm definitely a MAC FIEND.

  first purchase- patina e/s, chestnut l/l, and the "MA assures you that every WOC needs" OH BABY. 

I wasn't hooked from the products, because at the time a didn't have a clue of what I was doing, I was hooked on the sheer atmosphere and excitement of the store and the LIVE A FAB and MAKEUP FILLed life type of VIBE MAC gives you. I love It!!


----------



## _Ella_ (Jun 14, 2008)

first buy was a blue nailpolish, years ago.. can´t live without is my studio stick foundation!


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

1) Shroom eye sahdow. And yes,it was definitely love in a first apply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) This is hard, there are so many things which I totally love.. But.. I have to say 187 brush. I use it everyday and it is in my opinion very versitaile and perfection as a brush. It would be also hard to imagine to be without MAC's eye shadows, fluidlines and pigments.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

My first mac was yeaaaaaaaars ago, an engraved powerpoint I think.  Repurchased until I found a better liner.

My can't live with out is definitely my 187.  Use it for 5 different things a day.  Foundation, setting powder, blush, bronzer, and highlighter.  Best investment ever.

But for color products, definitely my sunbasque or mulch shadow.  So many products!


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 20, 2008)

first purchase - l/s in russian red

cant live without studio finish concealer!


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

1. Lipstick Myth

2. Vanilla pigment


----------



## MacNeill59 (Jul 31, 2008)

My first mac purchase was Studio Tech and Studio Fix (stage makeup, not everday...) and Beauty Marked

I CANNOT live without Feline, Zoomlash, Lovedust, Fix Fluid, 187, 182, and I Think thats it....LOL


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 31, 2008)

My first purchase was the studio fix powder in NC35. But what really got me addicted was freshwater e/s. I went to dinner one night and my waitress had this awesome blue e/s on and she told me it was mac freshwater. I went straight to the mall after dinner and picked up 4 e/s, including freshwater
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I cant live without my 182 brush.


----------



## Sarajane927 (Aug 1, 2008)

First MAC- Smoking Eyes Quad- yes, it got me hooked
Can't live without- Softwashed Grey piggie


----------



## chdom (Aug 1, 2008)

First Mac?  Studio Fix Powder <3
Can't live without?  Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## dreamiez (Sep 29, 2008)

1. First mac, was well dressed blush, introduced by a friend to the brand that got me hooked.

2. It has got to be the brushes for me!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 29, 2008)

1. First MAC? Eye Brows in Strut
2. Can't Live Without MAC? Blot Powder Pressed


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 29, 2008)

My first MAC's were Teal and Frost p/g's and the 242 brush but my can't live with out MAC would prolly be the 187 brush.


----------



## TheProphetess (Sep 29, 2008)

my first Mac was e/s swimming and I probably can't live without my blacktrack fluidline


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

My first purchase was Studio Tech. I can't live without my 217 brush and Amber Lights e/s!


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 29, 2008)

First purchase was Tanarama lipstick! 

I can't live without allll my eyeshadows! everyone of of them!


----------



## ciiden (Sep 29, 2008)

1st MAC : DollyMix Blush
cant live without : Studio Finish Concealer


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

My very first MAC was:
-Phloof!
-Black tied
-Electra
-Select Sheer pressed
-Fluidline
-Plum Foolery
I even have a pic of my collection that I took back 3 years ago! lol




I thought this was a lot of makeup! lol you should see it now. 3 drawers cant hold it!

My cant live w/o is
-Hyperreal NC300
-MSFN Pressed
-Sunbasque
-Fluidline!


----------



## LeilaniLeilani (Sep 30, 2008)

My 1st MAC Purchase-
Viva Glam V Lipstick and yes, I was instantly hooked. It had me at "hello" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My "Can't Live Without Product(s)-
Viva Glam V l/s (still my absolute favorite!!!!) & Blot Powder


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 30, 2008)

first- I don't remember, probably Nymphette lipglass
Can't live without-Rubenesque paintpot, love nectar lustreglass and studio fix powder


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

i think my 1st was a spice lip pencil.
i cant live without dollymix,romp,and nylon


----------



## summer6310 (Oct 2, 2008)

My first is Select Sheer Press Powder in NC40. It's ok but its not my favorite.

MAC I can't live without are brush 217, Bare Study Paint pot and Shroom. I looooooooooove them


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 2, 2008)

My first MAC (back in the day!!) was 3D lipstick.

My can't live without it MAC is the 187 brush.


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

My first MAC was woodwinked, wedge, sharkskin shadestick and copper sparkle pigment. 

I realllly can't live without my mineralize skin finish natural, myth lipstick, lip conditioner and fix+


----------



## nikkim (Oct 2, 2008)

My first MAC purchase was in 1992 Russian Red Lipstick (Madonna made me do it) Suede and Mystery e/s.

I am hooked on Embark I use it for almost every look!!!


----------



## mylittleone (Oct 2, 2008)

My first mac purchase was the Arena eye shadow.  At the time of purchase, I wasn't hooked and i didn't like the shadow but purchased it anyway to make the MA happy.  It was only until 3 years later, i found this shadow sitting in my cabinet and i use it everyday now.  It is one of my HG that i use religously.    I became interested in mac more probably 10 years later !  ohh well

My cannot live without....i would say virgin isle ccb


----------



## shmooby (Mar 16, 2009)

the first things i bought were violet pigment, clarity eyeshadow, carbon eyeshadow and sharkskin shadestick.

i pretty much think they were all responsible for starting my addiction, i just love eyeshadow in any form!!!

can't live without products now (they change on a regular basis!)... probably violet pigment, carbon and vellum eyeshadows and fashion mews lipstick... oh how sad i will be when it runs out


----------



## bea_16 (Mar 16, 2009)

The first thing I bought was fleur power (?) blush when I was about 13.

I can't live without blacktrack fluidline and naked lunch eye shadow =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 16, 2009)

My first MAC products was Shadowy Lady, Era and Antiqued e/s and a lipglass that I can't remember the name of it. 

I cannot live without my Vanilla eyeshadow (my favorite higlight of all!)


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 17, 2009)

My first products were Arena and expensive pink eyeshadows and I cannot go without hothouse lipgloss.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2009)

my first mac purchase was teal pigment and little vi lipgloss.

and my can't live without mac item is viva glam vi le lipgloss and pink opal pigment


----------



## Lovely Gia (Mar 17, 2009)

My first MAC was Electric Eel e/s (a present from my Mum)

Can't live without my Blacktrack Fluidline xx


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

first mac was studio perfect foundation in a compact(weird, i think this is only sold in asia?)

can't live without mac - i love powerpoint pencils!


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 19, 2009)

I think my first MAC was Studio Fix powder in C-7.

Can't live without...would have to be Studio Fix Fluid and Nymphette l/g.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2009)

My first items were: freshwater, Goldmine and mythology e/s

cannot live w/o Painterly p/p and the 187


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 21, 2009)

1st MAC- Honey Lust and Nymphette
Cant live without- Revved Up Pigment: Beautiful color and texture!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

My first is Smolder eye kohl.

Can't live without feline kohl power.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2009)

SFF... the only foundation I have consistently repurchased.


----------



## Sashan (Mar 21, 2009)

My first MAC was the Blacktrack Fluidliner.

I can't live without Angel l/s - it matches everything.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

My first purchase was Typographic e/s

I can live with out my lovelorn  l/s


----------



## LipglossLover13 (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought Aquadisiac e/s, Lucky Jade, Sharkskin and Corn shadesticks and Lychee Luxe l/g all in one go and my can't live without item now is probably lipglass in general, love it. Also my mineralized skinfish natural. 
xxx


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 3, 2009)

so long ago.. i believe my first was Patina shadow or a 224 brush

my cant live without studio fix powder


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2009)

My very first MAC product was Aquadisiac!
And the MAC I can't live without... Nymphette Lipglass OR Eden Rocks Lipstick!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

Very first MAC was StudioFix Powder.
Can't live without my Russian Red L/S! <3


----------



## Dollfaced (Apr 5, 2009)

my first purchase was a technakohl eyeliner, select coverup, and a 242 brush.
i instantly LOVED the eyeliner, thats the product that got me hooked. it took me a while to learn how to properly apply the concealer, but its the best one i've ever had.





i'm hooked on the 187 brush, black technakohl liner, select coverup, studio sculpt foundation, and msf natural <3​


----------



## thespry (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha, I love this thread! My first MAC product was Haze e/s, a purple/green shadow that I have YET to figure out how to wear, but ooooh, how I loved owning it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I could live without my Studio Fix, 239 brush, or Shroom.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 5, 2009)

I already mentioned my whopping first purchases lol but the ones I can't live without are shroom, black tied, and my msfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 5, 2009)

My first MAC was the Sweet and Sour paint and the MAC I can't live w/o is Vex , Patina and Nylon shadows and any of the peachy shimmery blushes


----------



## cocomia (Apr 5, 2009)

First MAC - Plus Luxe Plushglass but what got me hooked was my tube of Rich & Ripe lipglass and -even if I didn't buy anything else- the rest of the Cult of Cherry collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't Live Without MAC - Twig l/s + VG V combo for work, but there's one for each type of product!


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 7, 2009)

My first purchase was three e/s and clear lipglass.  The e/s were brun, coppera & rice paper.  

I can't live without brun, white frost, clear lipglass, studio sculpt and sheer/loose powder.


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 7, 2009)

my first purchase was MAC Studio fix powder (which i cant believe i liked it so much i hate it now), 2003 Holidaze palette in neutrals,explicit lipglass...and everything turned me out to MAC and i never turned back.

My cant live without MAC item..hmm thats hard...i would say my Mineralized Natural pressed powder.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

First product...I think it was Star Violet e/s!

And as for my can't live without product, it was have to be Studio Fix powder hands down. This stuff makes things so much easier and quicker in the mornings and on days where I don't need to be all dolled up.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 9, 2009)

First Mac - Shade fluidline, 266 brush and 209 brush
Can't live without - Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## sheznolady (Apr 9, 2009)

First: *Bitter *e/s. Yup, been hooked every since.

Can't live without: _Deep_ MSF (Winter); _Deep Dark_ (Summer). I can slather this stuff on with some P+P and look fresh and ready to go without anything else, really. Not a day goes by that people don't remark, "Your skin looks so beautiful and flawless." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've even turned my boss on to MSF (_Light_), and people comment on how she's glowing.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 10, 2009)

My first mac item was Gentle Mineralized Blush from 2008.  I dont think i could live without Lovelorn lipstick.


----------



## pampie (Apr 11, 2009)

My first mac product was blacktrack fluidline and it's the very item that i can't live without!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2009)

I think my first Mac was either Goldmine e/s or Oil Control Lotion... can't remember!

Cannot possibly live without: MSF Natural and Format Blush.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Hi, everyone,

Here's a multi-part question for you:

What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star? 
_

 
1. ok my first mac product that i ever purchased was pink freeze eyeshadow back in high school. probably around 1998 methink. i had only purchased it b/c a mac counter had opened up in the macys in the mall near me and my friends were like swooning over it so i'd thought i'd be cool and buy something. it was not the one that got me hooked considering it's a horrible color with horrible color payoff. i really didn't get obsessed with mac till a few years ago. i'd pick up few items here and there but nothing major. i was really into urban decay, benefit, stila, and nars long before i was obsessed with mac.

2. the one mac item i cannot live without probably is my studio finish concealer in nw20. it covers better than any other concealer i have ever tried and nothing compares to it. i don't have dark circles to conceal, it's mostly my breakouts and it does an amazing job. i would be lost without it!!


----------



## Kalico (Apr 11, 2009)

My first purchase from MAC was steamy e/s. It wasn't what made me an addict though because I could never make it work. After that I bought angel l/s and that's when I fell in love with MAC.

My must-haves from MAC are Merrily blush and shroom.


----------



## missjoe (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a multi-part question for you:

What product was your first MAC purchase? Was this the one that got you hooked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which one MAC item is your "can't live without" star? 
1. Flirty Number e/s
2. Flirty Number e/s!!! haha.


----------



## t_doll (Apr 15, 2009)

1. My first ever MAC purchase was ions ago and it was a Sable e/s. It makes me sad to think about it because after using it just _once_, I dropped it and it shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know about B2M at the time, or even think about returning it...I just threw it all out *kicks self in arse now*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Carbon e/s - it just makes everything right


----------

